# X-RBL-Warning: (dialup...



## godmd (24 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich finde in diesem Forum nur zwei Einträge mit dem obigen Wortlaut, abe bisher scheint niemand diesem Eintrag sonderliche Beachtung geschenk zu haben. Kann mir jemand sagen, was er bedeutet???

Der komplette Header der Mail, die ich bekommen habe, lautet:

X-Symantec-TimeoutProtection: 0
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Envelope-to: [email protected]
Delivery-date: Sun, 24 Oct 2004 17:33:00 +0200
Received: from [80.55.218.218] (helo=eurotransfer-de.info)
	by mxng07.kundenserver.de with esmtp (Exim 3.35 #1)
	id 1CLkMe-0002Jt-00
	for ......t-online.de; Sun, 24 Oct 2004 17:33:00 +0200
Received: by eurotransfer-de.info (Postfix, from userid 1009)
	id 008ED8636; Sun, 24 Oct 2004 17:18:12 +0200 (CEST)
To: 
Subject: Angebot
From: "EuroTransfer" <[email protected]>
Reply-To: office[email protected]
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Mime-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: FastMailing
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, 24 Oct 2004 17:18:12 +0200 (CEST)
*X-RBL-Warning: (dialup.bl.kundenserver.de) This mail has been received from a dialup host.*
X-NAS-Language: German
X-NAS-Bayes: #0: 5.60772E-218; #1: 1
X-NAS-Classification: 0
X-NAS-MessageID: 232
X-NAS-Validation: {B6814453-2F33-451C-9A00-F7C5238F25B0}


----------



## Counselor (25 Oktober 2004)

Mit X-RBL-Warnungen werden spamverdächtige Mails gekennzeichnet. Du könntest jetzt hergehen, und für deinen Mailclient eine Regel aufsetellen, die solche Mails in einen Ordner 'Spam' verschiebt:
http://www.fernuni-hagen.de/URZ/Systeme/spam/Outlook/X-RBL.html


----------



## ESC (25 Oktober 2004)

Traurigerweise wird viel Spam über Dialup Verbindungen ins Netz gekippt, aber mit dieser Bedingung *allein* als Filter landet auch 90% der privaten eMail in der Spam Tonne, wer hängt denn daheim *nicht* an einem Dialup-Host? 

Zur besseren Bewertung der Qualität dieser Markierung müsste man wissen, ob der Maildienst generell alle (bekannten) Dialup-Hosts markiert, oder nur die als Einspeisepunkte für Spam auffälligen.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Traurigerweise wird viel Spam über Dialup Verbindungen ins Netz gekippt, aber mit dieser Bedingung *allein* als Filter landet auch 90% der privaten eMail in der Spam Tonne, wer hängt denn daheim *nicht* an einem Dialup-Host?


Stimmt so nicht! Diese Regel sagt, dass der Dialup Host einen eigenen SMTP Server betreibt. Ich kenne nur wenige Szenarien, in denen es sinnvoll ist, so eine Konfiguration zu betreiben und nicht ueber den Server des Postfachanbieters zu gehen. Und sicherlich nicht etwas, was der 0 8 15 Privatanwender tun moechte.

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## godmd (25 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Mit X-RBL-Warnungen werden spamverdächtige Mails gekennzeichnet. Du könntest jetzt hergehen, und für deinen Mailclient eine Regel aufsetellen, die solche Mails in einen Ordner 'Spam' verschiebt:
> http://www.fernuni-hagen.de/URZ/Systeme/spam/Outlook/X-RBL.html



Danke für die schnelle Auskunft! Da ich 0815-Anwender bin, was die "höhere Mathemtik" der Mailtechnologie angeht: Wer oder was kennzeichnet die Mails mit den X-RBL-Warnungen? Der Mailserver, der mein Postfach hostet?

Ebenfalls danke für den Filtertipp. Da ich NAV/NIS verwende, frage ich mich, wieso Norton Antispam eine solche Mail dann nicht gleich als Spam einordnet ...

Gruß,
godmd


----------

